# كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس



## gana bity (19 فبراير 2013)

]










كيفكم يا أحـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــلا بنـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــاتِِ 




كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد 
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس

 بعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس 

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 

و كورس مـــــــــــــاس وايـــــــــــــــت 


*كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته* 

*كورس ندى ماس لنفخ الخدود*

*كريم لمسه أنوثة لتكبير الأرداف *

*كريم لمسه جمال لتكبير الصدر *

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد *

*و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال*


الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى 


وبعد تشجيعكم لها و لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى 


 نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم

كـــــــــــريــم آيــــــس جيــــــــــــــــرل 

 Cream Ice Girl 










الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساســــة 


يستخدم ااكريم الطبي ايس جيرل لتبييض الاماكن الحساسة وازالة النمش والكلف نهائيا" 


ويستخدم عالبشرة لتبييض العام وازالة الكلف والنمش نهائيا 






اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امال الحريري

بالتوفيق
انا استخدمه حاليا صراااااحه روعه ونتائجه مضمونه قام جلدى يتقشر وطلع لى جلد ناعم ووردى

وبعد ماوقفت استخدامه مارد رجع السمار




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سهر الليالي

أنا لي شهرين أستخدمه .. بصراحة يهبل .. صار الجلد شوي شوي يتقشر وبعدها صار وردي 

والحين الجلد مثل القشطة تسلم لي يا ايس جيرل



طريقة استخدامه 


يستخدم ايس جيرل من مرة الى مرتين يوميا من ساعة الى خمس ساعات ثم يغسل بالماء


يستخدم للاطفال من سن اربع سنوات 

لايستخدم للحامل ولا المرضع ولامرضى الاكزيما والصدفية والاتهابات المزمنة للجلد


يستخدم لمدة ثلاثة اشهر ثلاثة علب فقط 


يعمل كريم ايس جيرل على منع تكوين الميلانين في الجلد بشكل فعال لذ ا هومفيد لحالات الكلف 

والنمش والاسمرار

الكريم مصرح به 


( السعودية 200 ريال - قطر 200 ريال - الامارات 200 درهم )-( البحرين20 د - عمان 20ر ) -

(الكويت 15- ليبيا 67- السودان 235جنيه) اليمن 11441(الاردن 37 - العراق 62109])

- (تونس 83 د- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 4144)



يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من 


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاســه العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 


المنطقة الغربية عامة وجدة ومكة والمدينة المنورة خاصة 


المنطقة الشرقية عامة والاحساء خاصة



المنطقة الوسطى عامة والرياض والقصيم خاصة


المنطقة الجنوبية عامة وابو عريش وجيزان وصامطة والطوال خاصة


المنطقة الشمالية خاصة وتبوك وعرعر خاصة






والامارات العربية المتحدة عامة وابو ظبي والفجيرة خاصة


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان






مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام المندوبات من الاخصائية مباشرة 

او من خلال زيارتك 

لموقع منتجات ندى ماس







وللتعامل مع الاخصائية مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى






طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


لبنات الســـــــــــعودية 

التحويل على بنك الراجحي






لجميع الدول العربية والاوروبية

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 






او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري او بنك القاهرة او بنك مصر او المصرف المتحد 
ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 

الا اذا تم التحويل عن طريق حوالة بنكية فورية يتم التسليم بنفس اليوم 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين االبيانات المذكورة ادناه التحويل وسيتم الرد برسالة برقم الحساب وبيانات التحويل 

على جوال الاخصائية ندى ماس المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد 



الأسم الثلاثي

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب

رقم الجوال 



مــــع تحيـــــاتي مندوبــــــــــة تسويق ندى مـــاس 




​


----------



## gana bity (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

تم تغيير جميع اسعار المنتجات لطلب السعر الجديد رجاء ارسال رساله خاصه او الرجوع الى موقعنا


----------



## gana bity (12 مارس 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (26 مارس 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (9 أبريل 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (16 أبريل 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (24 أبريل 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (1 مايو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (16 مايو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (23 مايو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (15 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (9 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (20 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (29 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (5 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: كونى كالياسمينة فى بياضها مع كريم ايس جيرل الطبى من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------

